# Another John Deere 111 question



## Ted Bush (Jun 26, 2010)

I would like to repower my Son's John Deere 111. It used to be mine and has been passed on. Now it needs help. What engines can you guys recomend, and a good place to find them?
Thanks


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Ted. Is it beyond being rebuilt?


----------



## Ted Bush (Jun 26, 2010)

I am not sure. I am picking it up tonight. It is a 1979 and has seen plenty of use. Rebuilding it may be the answer. I would think parts are available from B&S. I've never tried that but it might be fun?


----------



## rocking 416 (Jan 22, 2010)

I would try and get a mtd or old junker and swap motors its not to hard to do ive put a v twin in place of 8hp


----------



## Ted Bush (Jun 26, 2010)

I have located a 12.5 HP B&S IC engine with electric start. I am going to look at it thiis week. I will probably have more questions. 
Thanks


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Thats what i would go with is the 12.5 briggs, what was the hp on the original engine?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

And of course lots of pictures! Hey Dan, what you been up to?


----------



## Ted Bush (Jun 26, 2010)

The old engine is 11 HP B&S. I'll get a few B4 pictures and start cleaning and tearing down this week.
Thanks, Ted


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Well, I can't speak for everyone here, but I'm looking forward to seeing this done with the pictures!


----------



## rocking 416 (Jan 22, 2010)

im alright hell i forgot ur name i know you live in idaho tho Chris i thing A 12.5 briggs and a 14hp kohler will fit in place of each other Thats why i did to one of myn and she was a bad lawn mower strait pipe i could cut 5th gear blades scalping the grass no problem


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

rocking 416 said:


> im alright hell i forgot ur name i know you live in idaho tho Chris i thing A 12.5 briggs and a 14hp kohler will fit in place of each other Thats why i did to one of myn and she was a bad lawn mower strait pipe i could cut 5th gear blades scalping the grass no problem


Yup! It's me! Glad to see you still around!


----------



## Ted Bush (Jun 26, 2010)

I am going to keep it under $250. I found a 12.5 HP B&S for $125. As long as it is a good running engine and it fits I will start with that. The 111 needs a few more things as well, like a steering wheel and a seat. We'll see how I do on this. I may rebuild the 11hp this winter.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Stout hitch on that! I would advise pulling the belt cover of the deck and cleaning that out. Mine was rusted and pitted real bad and needed painting again. Have you determined if the engine you have in it can be rebuilt or no? The machine looks like a keeper!


----------



## Ted Bush (Jun 26, 2010)

The battery is shorted so no, I haven't tried to start it yet. I will after I pressure it and replace the fuel line. His dog ate that while it was trying to get to the mice. So possibly there are still a few of the little buggers inside the engine. They'll probably go running when I crank it. 
Ted


----------



## rocking 416 (Jan 22, 2010)

That does look like a good machine i know a guy who bought one just like it only in worse shape and it needs a muffler that 300$ but he pait 250$ for the tractor and it surged reved up an down real bad hoods cracked you have got a keeper there i hope i get to the the end result


----------



## Ted Bush (Jun 26, 2010)

Well I checked out the replacement engine tonight. A 12.5 I/C B&S engine. IT has a recoil and elecric start. I don't think the recoil willfit under the tank. It runs good and has good power. I will replace it onto the JD 111 this weekend. I may have a few questions. It is a flat head (not OHV) so it should fit. Bolt pattern is the same, and shaft looks to be right. I'll update the post as I can.
TB


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

And don't forget pictures!


----------



## Ted Bush (Jun 26, 2010)

Well you guys asked for it, here are a few pictures of the new engine. The JD 111 is now a JD 112.5, I'll look for decals for that.. The new engine is 1 1/2" longer and 3/4" taller than the old. The tank had to be moved up and back a bit. Hopefully the hood will still fit. It starts and runs good, the idler pully is a bit noisy. I'll do some more testing tomorrow. I have a few other parts collected, but I am deciding if I want to paint it. Someone mentioned the hitch. I made that years ago do I could pull a yard trailer or a car hitch type trailer. Works great. I'll let you all know where i go from here.


----------



## Ted Bush (Jun 26, 2010)

BTW I had to remove the recoil starter and modify the frame to accomodate the oil drail. Still not sure if the hood will fit over the oil fill tube.


----------

